# fuel shut-off?



## sweet3rdgen (Jun 9, 2006)

Here's one for you guys.

Lately while driving I have had times when it seems like the fuel cuts out, only for a second or two. Not enough to kill the engine, but enough to be annoying. This spring, when I pulled her out of storage, I had it happen once at full throttle and again once it shut completely off. I thought fuel pump and replaced with a walbro 255lph. That seemed to solve it but....

Could it be a sensor? If so what sensor? Input please.


----------



## MyGreenMax94 (Dec 17, 2005)

It could be the fuel pump relay...


Sensors...Maf maybe??


----------

